# Question on hickory wood for smoking



## Winch (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

  New member here with a question on using hickory for smoking pork butts.  Can I use small limbs with tight bark attached or should I stick with pieces split from larger log (with no bark).  I think I've used both in the past and didn't notice much of a difference.  I just cut down a few shag bark hickory trees and I will cut the logs into sections to dry for a year or more.  I cut up the little limbs that are 1 - 4 inch diameter into 12 inch lengths either to give to my daughter for her fire pit or to use for the smoker when dry.

Opinions?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes, I often use apple limbs that are smallish in size. I pull any of the loose bark off, because I don't think it gives the same smokey flavor to the meat. More of a bittery taste coming from loose bark I've noticed.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2020)

I have used wood with bark and not really noticed a difference. as far as the branch wood it would easier size for the fire you want.  as long as its dry you should be ok.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2020)

Small limbs work great . I remove the bark from larger pieces , however the bark from shag bark hickory works well by itself .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 6, 2020)

phatbac said:


> as long as its dry you should be ok.



Based on everything I've read and more than a couple cooks under my belt, this is seemingly an accurate statement. As long as it's good and dry, you're fine

Robert


----------

